
Nokia-Microsoft Deal Delayed - e15ctr0n
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303725404579458540673957828?mg=reno64-wsj&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052702303725404579458540673957828.html
======
Zigurd
I
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7219745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7219745)

told
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7219745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7219745)

you
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6116875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6116875)

so.

